# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Current Cost Estimates and Spreadsheets- Sustainable home

## greenify

G'day all, 
If anyone is interested in a current 2013 complete cost estimate for a 2 storey custom build home I have just done for a client you are more than welcome to download a copy so you can compare prices for your build. You will just need excel on your computer.
There is also a cost calculator to help you. It will take a while for you to fill out but it will be worth it.
If you are planning on owner building then check it out.
I look forward to participating on this forum :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  www.greenifyconsulting.com.au

----------


## shauck

I tried to download it onto my Mac. Didn't work. The zipped file put another file on my desktop and then when I clicked on that file, it just created another of the zipped file and so on.

----------


## greenify

I am unsure of the problem, maybe with mac? You will need apple numbers for it to work
if you want i can convert to pdf and email it but you wont get the functionality

----------


## shauck

> You will need apple numbers for it to work

  Not sure what you mean.

----------


## greenify

Apple numbers is an app that works like excel for mac.
If you still have a problem I can convert the spreadsheet to PDF so you can read it but it wont act as a spreadsheet to help you.

----------

